# north carolina sharkin team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?!



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

My name is dalton hilton, i live in fredricksburg, virginia...i fish at the famous outerbanks of north carolina...i wanted to know if there was anybody on this amazeing fishing forum who fished on the same beaches i do...i wanted to know as i am trying to set up a shark fishing team...i already have a flag made out, i have the skills for reading the beaches and finding the guts and "holes" in the surf...as far as gear..i have and okuma t-50 wide spooled with 1200yrds of 80lb braid with a toper of 80lb mono,i have a tiagra 50, with straight 80lb mono.. i have a 12/0 penn spooled with 200yrds of 80lb mono then 700yrds of 100lb mono...i have a tiagra 80 wide with 2500 yrds of 80lb braid...all are on custon rods made with gator blanks...except for the okuma wich is on a guides series stand up 100lb class rod...i did have two tiagra 50's but the along with many more gear burned up in a fire...reels like a 6/0 wide, a duell 12/0, a penn 16/0, two 12 foot ocean master casting rods with two avet sx series...many ugly stick surf rods...a penn 555gs reel...a avet jx for cobias...and many 1lb, 2lb, and filler spools of braid and ande mono..about four tackle boxes filled with hurricane wieghts and spider sinkers..anchor wieghts...more circle hooks and leader material and saltwater crap then i knew what to do with..anyways if you or if you know anyone who fishes the north carolina shores then please let me know if you or they would be interested in the sharkin team...tight lines to ya'll!!! 

DALTON


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

whatsup brada,used to do alot of shark fishing,cant tell you where,va to nc coastlines,caught a 74 inch sandtiger off the beach in october 07.got spooled a couple of times,caught these sharks in the 50 pound range,faster than hell!by time you get to your rod you'll be about spooled,caught three of them in the 50 to 60 pound range,two of them spooled me ,just coulndt turn them around.dont have a clue of what kind of sharks they were maybe dusky or big brown sandbar sharks,the fall run was pretty exciting in local waters this year.


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*yea it was!!*

i caught a bunch of nice sand tigers

i caught all together 6 sand tigers and one fairly nice size dusky....caught the dusky on a yakked
sheepy...i set the sheep up on a avet 30...the dusky hit around 10:30 at night...so are u interested in the sharkin team?


tight lines and screamin drags!!!!

DALTON


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

there's no I in team,but theres a, m and a, e. they used to call me sharkman at avalon pier,everybody knows,your not aloud to sharkfish there.thats when i tell em i'm fishing for stingray!I get a kick out of that.became a diehard beach fisherman the past two years,have hooked up with some big fish,right off the beach, some were so big i needed something like a nine aought,or something you got,just fish with heavers and diaowa 30's.its striper season for me right now,waiting on the big ones,anyday now.just give a me howller and let me know more about your shark team.I'm always willing to do some nightly sharking.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

i only have one question why do you need a shark fishing team not really a team tipe thing i wouldnt say. just meet up with some folks and fish. not that many team tournys or anything that would call for a sharking team just my own opinion


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*thats what i mean..*

when i say "team", i jus really would like to get a group of guys who like to go sharkin like me...i am gonna be down there in the month of july on the 12 thru the 22...i am gonna be cobia and king fishin from the pier during the day and run out some bigger reels at night...so yea its not really a team more of just a sharkin group...but you never no when the LBSF tourney will hit north carolina....tight lines and screamin drags!!!!


DALTON


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

IMo.hate me for it..whatever

but on the thought of a land based shark tournementsomewhat of a hijack i guess)

shark fishing is an underground sport to me( sharking in its extreme form, big reels/hooks/baits....kayaks, etc)...generally done at night...with noone watching, generally kept secret or secretive among friends..there are very few dedicated fisherman to it.......in nc/va u can count the # of piers taht allow it on one hand as far as i know...even on those it can be sketchy..sharking already banned in vb...and most piers in nc/va.if sharkingtournements were to come up to nc, i think itd ruin shark fishing up here..

with teh first tournement youd have hundred or more idiots(and a few guys who know whats going on) fishing all over the beach...sharks would be landed, yes...guys would catch 4-6 footers think their huge and be hooked on sharking...theyd be back doing it all the time, little safety,having no clue how to properly and safely sharkfish... lotsa scared tourists, lotsa publicity...a media shark fishing frenzy...beaches could be shut down to shark fishing because of scared tourists, its al about the mighty dollar, and the tourists bring the dollar...happened in myrtle beach,va beach could happen in the obx

IMO,keep sharkin on the dl up here..look at florida and texas...makes me sick when i see pics and read stories from guys down there..soem of em are great fisherman, catch big sharks, and have a good time doing it, but its the idiots giving all sharkers a bad name...jmo,but lets tryn keep it an underground fishery up here


on another note, howd ya manage all tehm tiagras?


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

lol where u get all that gear, i would have to sell crack on the streets to afford half that stuff?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Januarys right around the corner Eric, any Garbos in the future plans?


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*lmao!!!*

well you can say my granparents a very "wealthy"...i got the 80w and the 50 for x-mas last year...all the other where hand downs from my father and granfather..i really miss my duell and my 16/0...those were very prized by me...only reason my 80w and 50 didnt burn up is cus i had the in my grandads boat....hey chriss...i never even thought of that man..every would you spoke was true...in that case i hope that the is never a tourney for them...i would be onored to stand by you on the sand anyday buddy....we should hook up one of the night i am there...tight line to ya chris!!!!

DALTON


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Thing is...*

... most of the sharks that are reported on this and most other websites are kinda of on the small side. Fact is a sand tiger of any size ain't much of a shark catch. Yes they pull but a big drum will out pull most 7 foot sand tigers most of the time. As a rule of thumb a shark really isn't "big" until he gets into the 9-10 foot range and they aren't too common anymore. I guess the finners or someone nailed most of them. The BT's are fun in the summer, but anything more than a slosh 30 is overkill. I know I'm rambling, but maybe someone will pick this idea up and go with it. 

Help me out,

Bill:fishing:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i agree with ya bill.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Uncdub Ryan....I smacked my computer twice before I realized what the h3ll that bug was


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> Uncdub Ryan....I smacked my computer twice before I realized what the h3ll that bug was


treed & uncdub -- LOL -- i said just about the same thing in another thread -- that [email protected] little bug just seems to get me every time!


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Ryan, I stole your bug.

Bill


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

http://pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47206


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

brent, whats teh point of posting a link to teh thread your already in?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

dont hate on the bug. haha.


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

must have missed this. havnt been on the site for a while. anyways so whats new dalton? been real busy in the fall with college shit, football, work, my girl, working out, just some bull. now i got a lot more free time to think about this years sharkin trip. 

im goin down from june 28th to july 12th so if any of you are gonna be around south nags head then let me know id love to fish with some of yall


----------



## obxsharker2 (Aug 2, 2007)

*hey jimmy!!!*

long time no hear man!!...ill be coming down 2 days before you leave...so we are deffinatly gonna need to soak some baits...you are at m.p. 20 right? im lookin forward to fishing together man...great to see you posting again!! tight lines!! 

DALTON


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

lookin forward to it bigtime bro. still lookin for some others that would be up for it while im down there so if you are let me know.

not too familiar with the areas regulations, but are you allowed to stay on the beach overnight to shark fish on pea island? im staying at mp 20 so ill prolly just go right out front but i know how much more peaceful it is down on the island.


----------



## JayCamx23 (Apr 3, 2005)

...so anyone in??


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

*The thing about a shark,*

it's got lifeless eyes, black eyes, like a doll's eyes. When it comes at you it doesn't seem to be livin'... until he bites you, and those black eyes roll over white.


----------

